# Worst falls



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's hear it. We are in it for the same gratifications and the same goals and the same ultimate passion BUT we have had our shares of falls, bad ones at that. 

Not only do I want to hear about some of your worst falls but also what has kept you into horses, what drives you to get back in the saddle and keep going? Let's see some photos of you and your horse, the fall, or pics of what resulted from the fall.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of my falls but I do have a story of my worst fall. 

When I was 17 I was working at a ranch putting miles on problem horses. My boss had bought a small two year old paint colt that had 90 days on him already (He was far to young and much to small) I asked my boss not to buy him. I was convinced that he would be sore and ruined from being worked so hard for such a young boy. But my boss bought him anyways. (He was a horse trader and didn't keep horses around very long anyways and his theroy was, "Well he is pretty and broke and I'll sell him before any problems come up!") Wrong! 

I had to ride him, against my better judgement. My boss watched me work. I would only ride him for about 20 mins every 3 days, hoping that this would not make any problems come up. On our 10th ride together I brought him into the arena, lunged him and mounted up. As usual he was being a sweetheart. We walked around the arena 3-4 times and all of a sudden he lost it. He gave one hard buck and came up straight up in the air, his front legs collapsed and me and the horse when straight over. I broke my nose, cracked 4 rib, got the saddle horn in my leg. 

I never once blamed the horse and I never thought abut quitting I just took some time off and I now refuse to ride horses under 3 years of age.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

thankfully I've only fallen off once, but it was horrible enough.

We were having a Valentine's Day party at the barn...we were running barrels. It was Sonny's turn...since I had just gotten him recently we just trotted around the barrels and he did great. We went around all 4 barrels (yes we used 4 for this) and as we were going back, my friend, who was timing us, yelled "you're going to win. hurry!" so I asked for a extended trot. About 3 feet from the finish line, Sonny tripped on air (or his own feet) and fell forward. I was in an English saddle, and I lost my banace but stayed on. Sonny regained his footing...but when he did I lost my balance even more and fell directly on my chin. It was horrible. I laid there for a while and then got up and I couldn't walk straight. I was sore for a week afterwards


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What got you to keep focus and keep on riding?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> What got you to keep focus and keep on riding?


well mainly due to the fact that I knew it wasn't really his fault, after I fell he turned around and looked at me with his big brown eyes as if to say "I'm sorry, mommy, I didn't mean it"

One time I was riding a Gypsy Vanner and he reared up on me during a lesson for no reason and I was sooo afraid. I loved riding so I didn't want to stop, but I was afraid to ride that horse. So I simply switched horses...and finally after 6 months, I've gotten back on that horse.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't really have that many terrible falls (luckily) but some were embarrasing. lol.

Okay, so I was @ my barn's local show last summer. Lexi was being a little brat hehe she was kinda in heat so it's not like it was surprising.  Plus, she used to spook a lot from crowds.
Anyway, we were cantering around the arena, when all of a sudden she starts spooking @ the crowd (people were loud) & started bucking out of frustration. She didn't really wanna work that day. 
I kept turning her in circles, when all of a sudden she like SHOOTS off in the other direction (remember everyone is watching!) & I basically fly off, hitting my side into the fence. Ouch.
I was okay, but I really was embarrased. Then Lexi came & ran to me, LOL I thought she was gonna run me over! But she didn't. I like how she does that though...comes right back to me, so I don't have to go alllllll the way to the other side of the arena (where she had run to). 

Another time, this fall was kinda painful: :evil:

I was hacking out with my friends. We were cantering, & there was this like huggeeee branch. Lexi of course was going pretty fast (we all were), so I didn't duck in time, the branch basically pushed me right outta the saddle, & I landed in a sticker bush!!!! My whole right arm had some scrapes from it, ouch. So I walked the rest of the way to the barn lol, owww.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OK... other than the obvious being a kid and doing stupid s...tuff. :wink: 
- I have fallen off the rump trying to ride double up a way to big hill...kicked in the shoulder for that little trick.
- I have simply fallen off trying to ride bareback and bridleless :roll: 
- I have tried to ride a green horse and ended up black & blue :shock: 
- The worst I was ever hurt was I cracked my tail bone on a trail ride once...The horse behind mine bit my horse on the rump. My horse proceeded to kick and buck like there was no tomorrow...I rode the ejection seat deluxe flew up in the air and landed square on my ****. I waddled back to the barn after that one. :wink: 

I have fallen more than that, guess its a good thing my momma made me drink my milk...no broken bones...knock on wood.

I have alwasy had this crazy NEED to be around horses, even when I didn't own one. Something inside me says...SHUT UP BRAIN!...GET ON THAT HORSE! YOU KNOW U WANNA :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Most of you probably already know my fall story but for those that havent read it here goes. This last November I was riding with my husband as usual. We were at a full gallop when my husband stopped short in front of me at the same time I was turning Vida to go around him. I was ready to make the turn but not the stop. Which Vida did simultaniously. I lost my balance and fell off flat on my back breaking 3 bones in my spine. The little bones that stick out the sides of the vertibrae. I knew I was hurt bad, but we were a few miles from home so figured I could get back on and ride...NOT.
Tony got the horses home and came back for me in the truck then straight to the emergency room. I spent most of the winter flat on my back on very nice pain killers. 
I was a little nervous the first time I got back on but there is nothing short of paralysis that would keep me out of the saddle. I'm not quite back up to galloping yet, but we're working on it


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow vida, that´s bad  
I really haven´t had a bad fall, but i have had a fall that was pretty scary to me
I was around 6 years old and was trotting for one of the first times in a looong row of kids on a trail.
Then my saddle came loose and slid to the side and i somehow managed to stay on, but trotting feet at your face throwing gravel everywhere isn´t excatly something that puts your mind at ease ! thankfully my horse was just lazy and stopped to eat after a while, and then i just let my self fall !
but being the happy-go-lucky kid i was i just asked for help to fix my saddle, got up and trotted home :wink: 

hmm. this sounds super-lame but it was pretty scary, keep in mind I was young :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: That gives a whole new meaning to perseverance. Very inspiring I think. 
Had a bad fall a few years ago which resulted in some photos which might not quite be suited for this forum. I broke my wrist and hip and have had 9 surgeries to fix them all.

What keeps me in the saddle? I think its that thought of my horses when I go to bed at night. I think its that smell when I open the door of the barn, I think its the look on my horse's faces when they see me walk towards the front gate.

I could not imagine doing anything else.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

this is one pic that is ok to see, just one of the few things:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Also, I'd like to add that when I do fall, I usually ALWAYS get back on.  I like to keep going, & not give up. If you like fall, then never get back on, then you'll never improve. Plus it's a confidence-booster. 
Ouch, M2G, that looks really painful.


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

I've had a few bad spills...broke my left ankel...and have NAILED my left knee on a tree when a horse bolted. ...something about the left side of my body...is unlucky.

But...after all that I think the worst fall I've ever had was when I was riding my gelding Reminick in the arena. There's a huge tree in the middle of it and I was cantering around it when a couple turkeys flew out of it and spooked Remi...and me. It happened so quick I don't even remember him tripping...if he did...but he fell over sideways. I do remember not hearing ANYTHING...everything around me went silent for a minute because I was so shook up. He had of course landed on my ***left*** (yeah lol) leg and I thought it was broke...but it wasn't. My whole leg was bruised pretty bad, and he was fine.

It was just one of those moments where you realize that life can go sideways in the blink of an eye. 

I've never once thought about not getting back on. Falling doesn't scare me, just makes me more cautious and I learn from my mistakes. Horses are my life and falling is part of it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow M2G we should compare Xrays :lol: No surgury for me though, not recommended and I wouldn't do it if it was. The bones just float around back there and always will. :? I can feel them moving once in awhile, kinda weird feeling. 
I forgot another fall from a OTTB I used to have. I have a chipped front tooth from that one.  we need a toothless smiley face.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Wow M2G we should compare Xrays :lol: No surgury for me though, not recommended and I wouldn't do it if it was. The bones just float around back there and always will. :? I can feel them moving once in awhile, kinda weird feeling.
> I forgot another fall from a ottb I used to have. I have a chipped front tooth from that one.  we need a toothless smiley face.


For you my dear :lol: 

























Not all in one sitting tho, those were from a few falls


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I may add other than being to do a few party tricks now :lol: life is great. I would never consider quitting horses, not ever. These I acquired from my mistakes and mine only. 
They are the most amazing, beautiful creatures and they deserve to be treated that way, the rest is up to me to take it, learn from it and move on. It's part of life!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow My2Geldings, you have more screws in you than a tool box! 
The pelvis one is a doesy :shock: 

Well i have fallen pleanty, and many of them wernt pleasant. 
Once when i was about 9 , riding my first horse a 15hh old farm horse. He slipped over while we were trotting , my tiny foot got caught under him as i kinda just stuck to him instead of trying to kinda get out. Resulting in a fractured foot. Lol i got straight back on after that and rode with my foot out of the stirrup and finnished the ride :lol: didnt go to the doctors till the next day, hehe. 

Another time when i was 13 , my horse Banjo bucked me off and i fractured my wrist , got a migrane at the same time :roll: that has been the absoulutly only time that i can recall that i didnt get back on. 

Some other bad times but i didnt get to hurt...proberly more a close call. 
Horse refused a jump ( lol Banjo again ) i flew over his head and landed on the jump  brused my hip.

Banjo again....we got bogged in mud up to Banjos stomach while i was riding him...thats was extremely scary :shock: as i was riding alone about an hour from home. But we came out unhurt, just covered in very smelly mud :lol: 

And Foxy my other horse bucked me off after we jumped a ditch, i landed flat on my back. And because it was the middle of summer the ground was rock hard...so my back and neck muscles were sore for a while after that one. 


And my reason to keep going...hmmm..
Because i dont like to give in to gravity :lol: 

I am a very determined person, and the good times for me make the falls not matter so much. I absloutly hate to quit on somthing im doing so must see it to the end. So falling off i see as part of a ghallenge to my determination.....lol which makes me more determined  

I even believe if i became paralized or somthing from riding or any accident i would still make myself ride. Because i have no intention of ever giving it up :wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bitless said:


> Wow My2Geldings, you have more screws in you than a tool box!
> The pelvis one is a doesy :shock:
> 
> Well i have fallen pleanty, and many of them wernt pleasant.
> ...


Yes I agree with you tho I think thats something that would finally stop me. I would probably try on a different hobby with horses.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've fallen quite a few times... only two falls were 'bad' though... I've managed to fall off our old Arab gelding (he's not here anymore, we traded him) from a straight up standstill. 

My mare has tossed me a few times... once it knocked me unconsious and she trampled me (my foot got hung in the stirrup)... and the last time we were alongside a bbank and the bank caved in with us.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

any more takers?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i have fallen off a few times...not many (i almost did one time.....it would have killed me :shock: )

any way....FALL ONE

i was coming back from a trail ride and vince was fighting for his head and prancing a little bit. i held him back until we were right at the end of the ride...about 50-60 metres away from all the others. suddlenly vince did a massive buck...now he's bucked heaps of times among other naughty things like taking off and jumping out off the arena and i've stayed on (my family/friends/instructor call me super-glue sometimes :lol: ......i guess i've just gotten used to him ) but this buck wasn't like any of the others and although i was ready for his 'naughtyness' i wasn't ready for this. i came over his back and hit my head pretty bad.....i actually blacked out for a minute! my first thought when i came to was if vince was ok. i could see him from where i was lying and he had the reins caught in his front legs. i actually tried to get up and walk over to him but the person tending me wouldn't let me...i had to answer some questions first to check for concussion. after i was cleared i was given some water and the option to get a ride in the car but i said no and hopped back on vince......he was fine on the ride home....perfect in fact!

it was completely my fault......i held him back (he was at the front to start with) making him go a bit crazy and try to rush to catch up with his mates.

just a little fall wouldn't make me stop riding forever.....i'm not that stupid....i think i would die of boredom and grief if i decided to stop riding! 

for this one i hurt my wrist minorly, got a few bruises and a blood nose but that was it.

FALL TWO (an embarrasing one.....in the show ring :lol

i had been trotting around in the circle and vince was going fine if a little too excited....then the lady asked for a canter. i got him into a canter fine but about 2 or 3 strides in he planted his feet and let off another buck....this time a bigger one...i was ready for it but got thrown off balance..actually i was kinda hanging off the side with my arms around his neck! i tried to scramble onto his back because by this time vince had stopped cantering and was walking. i gave up and kinda let go. i got up from the ground and brushed myself off.....then i caught vince, remounted and asked for a canter.
i didn't win or even place this class but if there was one i think i wouldv'e won wierdest riding position!

(almost) FALL THREE - the one that almost killed me

i had been out riding with my friends and on the way home vince started to canter....i couldn't stop him and he was getting faster and faster. mum had shut the driveway gate without us knowing and thats where vince was headed. the gate was an old style one....with spikes....sharpish spikes. by this time we were 50 metres from home and i could see that the gate was closed. i tried and tried to stop him and turn him around but he just kept going....about 50cms away from the gate vince swerved. i was hanging off the side about 10cms away from those deadly spikes....i was absolutely terrified. if we had've been just 10 cms closer to the gate before he swerved or if he had've stopped and sent me over i probably wouldn't be here....


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

When I was 16 I was being stupid, riding my horse bareback in an open field with just a halter and a lead rope.

We were galloping and she spooked.... I went sailing over her head and broke my lower back.

That was 21 yrs ago. 

I still ride. I just try to be safer.

However, my darling Angel tossed me off about 2.5 months ago. To this day I am not sure what happened but next thing I know, I was up over the horn and landed into a round pen metal fence. Broke ribs in front and back on my right side. They are almost completely healed now though.

What kept me riding? The love for horses of course


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey some new photos I got today, some before and after shots. The second photo was taken 10 months after the first x-ray. Was taken just last week.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i have fallen off heaps, i have even fallen on my knees, lol. but I have never broken anything, the worst injury was just a large graze on my arm! 8) 
wow M2G, those are some bad falls! they look very painful !!! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kim_angel said:


> When I was 16 I was being stupid, riding my horse bareback in an open field with just a halter and a lead rope.
> 
> We were galloping and she spooked.... I went sailing over her head and broke my lower back.
> 
> ...


Gosh Kim I didn't know you had fallen from Angel  Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow M2G. :shock: I'm glad you're okay though. 
I never have broken a bone either, & I don't plan on it hopefully lol.
& K_A aww I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No no, my fall was quite lame! I have some neat photos to show but the fall was pretty lame. All of you guys have had much worst falls than me.

Let's hear more!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

A couple of years ago, there was this trainer who came to the barn that I now board at. Then I was just excersising horses for people, and once the trainer decided that I was a good enough rider for him, he would pick horses out for me to ride. Most of the time they were safe, and I never fell of any of them. This horse gave me a run for my money. 

One day, I came to the barn and he had a 5 year old gelding out, already tacked up. He told me to hurry up and grab a helmet, and that I was riding this horse. I ran back to the barn, grabbed my helmet and chaps and got on. 

The gelding and I walked about halfway around the ring when one of the huge biting flys landed on him. He flipped out and took off bucking like a freaking rodeo horse. I managed to stay on for about 3 bucks, and then flipped over his shoulder, landing flat on my back and directly below his feet. He bucked again, and his left front foot missed my forehead by 2 inches. The only thing I remember about that fall was the view of his hoof coming down nearly directly for my head, I don't even recall any pain. 

Once he stopped bucking, I caught him, remounted and finished out the ride, he was fantastic after that. Everyone was shocked that I got back up, I was only 14 at the time. I've always been the kind of kid that gets up on anything and is to stubborn to be afraid of anything (other than my best friend's demon Arabian mares xD).

Another bad one was on my horse. I was riding him to tire him about before a trail ride, and I decided to jump a line of jumps. 

They were little, only about two feet, maybe a little over. We cantered up to the first one, and he took off perfectly, but as he was taking off, my right stirrup fell off the saddle. I don't think it was attached properly, and now I check it before every ride xD. 

Its ridiculously startling to all of a sudden not have anything to support half of your weight as you're jumping, so I came off while he was going over the jump. Somehow I managed to hit my kneecap on the jump (which was a good solid jump), and I must've slid about 6 or 7 feet from where I actually landed. 

He's such a good boy, though, and he made a valiant effort to not step on me, and came to a halt as soon as he could. He turned around and looked at me like I was an idiot, though :lol: 

I had sooo much dirt and sand down my breeches and shirt. It was disgusting, and my knee was all busted open and bleeding. Before I even cleaned my knee up, I fixed my stirrup and jumped the line again, and this time it was perfect xD And I still made it on the trail ride! 

I make it a point to get right back up, no matter what has happened to me, the one time I didn't, I didn't ride for about half a year and I was miserable.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I was cantering my pony Thunder (who likes to spook for fun). We hit a wet patch of mud he spooked and fell over on my leg, broke it in 3 places. I had a cast up to my hip and i couldn't ride for 6 months.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I was cantering my pony Thunder (who likes to spook for fun). We hit a wet patch of mud he spooked and fell over on my leg, broke it in 3 places. I had a cast up to my hip and i couldn't ride for 6 months.


That's a good one.


----------



## HorseObsessed101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, my worst fall was when I was at pony camp. There was a horse who was stubborn, moody, and all around unpredictable, his name was Duncan. Well, I was constantly fighting him whenever I rode him so when the day for bareback riding came around it was no surprise when I fell. 

The day started out great. Me and Duncan were doing awesome! xD Something very rare. Well when riding bareback my instructor put all of the campers in the ring to just kinda chill while she went to do something real quick and left the assistants in charge.  Long story short, the assistants were laughing having a great time and didn't notice when Duncan's rival came trotting by him and Duncan lunged forward catching me by surprise and causing me to fall. Now I tried my best to stay on, and tried to stay ahead of him, but I really wasn't expecting him to lunge to the side and cause me to fall infront of him. He stepped on me and broke my elbow. xD Good times. I wish I could meet him again. When I look back I wish I coulda bought that horse because he and I really resembled each other. 

How did I stay in the saddle after this? Well, I'm not anymore, but I did ride for several months after that. I stayed in the saddle because I just love horses. No matter how much of a pain they can be, I just love them. But I can't say that my nerves were soothed, I constantly got anxious before riding... and after a while I let it get to me. But I didn't quit for that reason. There were other circumstances.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww.  I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I think my worst fall was back when I was taking riding lessons as a teenager. My favorite horse in the world was this 17.1 hh Thoroughbred gelding named Avalanche. I don't know why I was obsessed with him, but he was a retired racehorse, all gangly looking, had a horrifically bumpy trot, but he was my guy.

I realize now what poor instruction I was receiving at the time, because I was told I was ready to start jumping and I know I wasn't. Avalanche was a crotchety old fart, and he hated jumping. We were trotting toward a low crossbar and I was already nervous and tense (obviously not good) and just as we were approaching the jump, he stopped short.

My body was wound as tight as a spring, so I popped off and sailed over the jump without him. I landed right on my butt. I didn't break anything, but falling off a 17.h hh horse isn't a picnic.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, Missy, that doesn't sound good. I hate when that happens! 
I was riding my friend's horse, Cisco, & he is a very good jumper; but he just refused the jump & stopped short. So I also sailed over, ahh, I'm glad he was only like 15HH though lol.


----------



## horsestar8100 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fall # 1 (you think your's is embarassing)

I had been working this older horse that had a cold back. I always warmed him up in the arena doing free lounging before I got on him. Anyways, the sun was out and we had been working in the small pen/arena, but I said, 'What the hey! Let's go into the bigger arena!". There were two other horses in the arena. I had been told that this horse had done reining, now why couldn't I believe that? :roll: Oh yea, that's right because it's western pleasure and cutting in that region back than! :roll: So anyways we were cantering, and I asked him to halt, needless to say my feet came out of the stirrups, and I went flying over his 16.1 hh head. He had slid on his but, and righted himself to quickly. He didn't mean it, that is what he was trained to do, and his training came kicking in and told him to slid. And when I was on the ground, he looked at me like, 'I'm sooo sorry! Don't be mad! You asked me to halt and I did!' I never blamed him and I never will. After I fell I asked myself, 'Am I dead?' and two, 'Did I break anything?'

Fall #2
I had been working this horse in my lesson. Had ridden him on several other occasions, and he was being good, being a little bit too good, that was making me suspecious 8) . He usually tries to bolt or something else as ridiculous, and he knows that I will correct him all the time..... go firgure. Anyways we were working on getting him collected at the canter. His canter uncollected is like driving down a construction zone with a bunch of pot holes going 20 mph, plus asking him to collect rocks him back on his hind end, and he has to use his back legs and not his front. And we were working in small strides, 7 strides here trot a few strides, pick up the canter for another 7 strides, fall back to the trot. Anyways he was feeling good, and I yelled at my instructor if I should just let him keep going, and she said yes. Than we came to this corner, he swirved and went screaming down the side of the arena. I gave up trying to turn him (big thick neck, and hard mouthed), so I tried to jump ship (hey I've done it a few times, but these times they weren't jumping up and down). He wasn't bucking, I've sat a buck before, he was simply being a pain. I had both feet out of my stirrups, was about to swing over, than he jumped again, I fell sideways, needless to say I don't ride that horse anymore........ I took count of my injuries, I slid probably 4 ft from where I fell, my boot came off and slid another 4 or 5 ft, and bruises galore on my lower back, mud embeded into my breeches (jeans tend to make me chap, and in winter it's 5 x's as bad.......), mud on my sock. Jammed one finger, got scrapes on my arm. And the back of my hoodie was covered in mud..... I also had to curl up into a ball (well when the wind gets knocked out of ya, and your sort of in pain, it's kinda hard.) Because I heard him coming and I didn't want to be stepped on. Have made way to many non-horse related inccidences to wind up, once agin in the ER, oh so much fun. Not. 

How did I stay in the saddle? Easy. Horses are not inatimate objects. They are living breathing creatures that have minds of their own. And thus they can come up with challenges sometimes. Not saying I don't love them, I do, but I like the challenge more


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, those are some crazy falls!! :shock:
I have to agree...I love the challenge & the adrenaline rush I get when I ride sometimes. It keeps things interesting!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's some pretty crazy stuff :wink:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I've had my share of falls, nothing too serious, I've only ever broken my big toe (horse fell on my foot) but one that sticks in my mind is this..

The horse I was riding was a 3yr old WB breaker,and a headcase to say the least, he was scared of _everything_ first time eg leading, water, lunging etc he'd absolutely freak.

Anyway I was working him in the indoor (I worked on a WB stud at the time) and he was doing really well, he was walking, turning, stopping all really well so I decided that it was time to trot :shock: Well the first few step he coped with, but then his 'Holy Sh!t' gene kicked in and all hell broke loose. The brakes when out the window with his brain and it was everyone for themselves. He was bolting around the arena, bucking and leaping like a frog on speed and with no brakes I decided that to stop him I would aim him at the corner of the arena and pray! It worked..... kind of... he stopped, dropped his head, did a king sized buck and threw me butt first into the wall, which I hit with the back of my hip bone.

As I lay there groaning, I did think that my work partner would have heard the noise of me hitting the wall, it was very loud, and would come help out. But she didn't. Afterwards when she did come back to the stables, she'd been about 100m away, she said that it had just sounded like the arena door closing.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

*ouch!*

where do I begin! I've had so many bad falls but thankfully I've done nothing worse than break an arm :? 

- pony bucked me off and I broke my arm
- riding bareback and my horse turned unexpectedly and I didn't quite make the turn
- my horse tripped and fell, landing on my leg (only bruises)
- my horse spooked on several occaisions and..
1. i fell off landing in a pile of prickles and had to stand there pulling them out of my seat before I could get back on
:shock: I really, really hope nobody was watching!
2. i landed within 30 cms of a metal post sticking 10cm out of the ground
3. her momentum caused me to slide along the gravel causing a very deep gash to my knee and a hand i couldn't move for days
- my horse got the stirrup caught on the gate and panicked, i tried to jump off but managed to bang my head on the ground and hit my fingers hard on the fence.
- pony put his head down to eat and i keep going.

I could go on and on... theres just so many.

Why do i keep riding? Well looking at the above falls, I guess I just must be crazy!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of falls. :shock:
Hahaa a good rider never quits 'cause of a fall, LOL! :lol:  I always get right back on.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

i fell off today.......it hurt me a lot!

vince leapt up this steep (and high) bank and took off on a narrow ledgy thing. i stayed on. then there was a tree branch over the ledge. my arm smashed into it and i knew i had to let go and fall off or have my arm torn or broken. i rolled down the bank and vince kept going along the ledge. he had to stop because there was a lot of trees blocking the way. i had screamed out when i smashed into the tree so the people near where we were came to help. by this time i had scrambled up to vince to see how he was. the people who came helped me to turn him around on a wider part of the bank then back down where it wasn't so steep. we were ok except for...

VINCE
-stiff back leg
-a few scratches that were bleeding

ME
-sore leg
-sore back
-scratches on both arms....worse on the side where i hit the tree
-scratches on my neck
-scratches on my hands and a small cut on my finger
-a head ache

..................................i am so lad it was only that it could've been so much worse.....vince could have broken a leg, i could have broken a arm or leg....vince might've......well lot's of things could've happened but i'm so glad they didn't!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to see you were able to come on here and share what happened. Take it easy and let those "ouchies" heal


----------



## cls (May 11, 2008)

I've fallen off tons of times, and usually it's my fault because I've done something stupid, and even though some of them hurt a lot, every time I've been able to get right back on.

EXCEPT about two weeks ago, when I had my worst fall yet. First, I'll give you some background: I was basically tricked into buying Lucky, the horse I have right now. He's really spooky, unpredictable, and dangerous (we actually think he might have some neurological problems). At the moment I'm looking for a nice home for him, where he probably shouldn't be ridden. Anyway, I hadn't ridden Lucky for a few weeks because my trainer had been on vacation and Luck is so crazy that I'm afraid to ride him without her around. I was pretty sure I was going to fall off that day, since it was his first ride in weeks, but I felt sorry for him, and I've fallen off so many times that I didn't think it would be that big of a deal. So I had ridden Lucky for about forty minutes, mostly just working on his trotting, and he was being a little bratty, but not too bad. I was focusing on my riding really hard, and then out of completely NOWHERE, I was in the air. Lucky had done a giant buck in the middle of his trot for no reason. I landed right on my head and neck, and when I got up, I could barely breathe or move because my back and neck hurt so much. My mom rushed me to the ER, where I got a bunch of xrays and stuff, but all I had was whiplash and a bunch of badly pulled muscles. Sounds lame, but it hurt a lot!

The doctor gave me a bunch of pain killers and told me not to go to school, but I had AP tests coming up so I went to school anyway, completely drugged out on pain pills, which was embarassing. My junior prom and SAT were also that weekend, so I had to go to both of those in pain, too! I'm mostly better now, but I'm still just a bit too hurt to ride. Hopefully I'll be able to start again later in this week. It was just a weird fall because all the other times I've fallen, I've seen it coming and known what caused it, but this time I didn't. Whatever, I'm just glad I'm not hurt any worse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, CLS that must've been so scary... 
Wow, I'm sure that hurt.


----------



## Horsen' around (May 14, 2008)

there was a few times when i first started riding and when i was doing some bareback work that i kinda just slid off but I had a really bad fall once. Our horses at the stable where i work live out ore go out for half the day. At the time i was riding a horse named Doctina. It was late November and it had snowed and it was icy out so we didn't want to risk walking the horses out to the fields. I rode the very next day and all the horses were happy to be out again. Doctina was being really sweet that day and i was having a really good lesson with my trainer. But the Thoroughbred, Bindenwood in the field next to our ring took of cantering just as i was trotting down the long side of our ring. My horse got existed and took of cantering too. I lost my stirrup and fell onto his neck but some how stayed on through 5 small bucks and 2.5 laps around the ring. Than when we reached a corner where a bunch of our jumps were piled up Doctina stopped from a un-controlled canter to a dead stop. I fell off head first, landed on my lower back, my head snapped back. My foot when between the poles in the jump and bounced, hitting my shin and my akelise (sp?) heel. I blacked out for a few min. (thankfully i was wearing my helmet) For the next 3 months i had syatic (sp?) nerve damage. But that day i did get back on. just for a few min. I skipped the next lesson but for the next few months i did a lot of lessons without my stirrups. I was ok as long as there was no pressure on the bottom of my foot. I am still hesitant to get on Doctina, and she is not my first choice to ride but i love her anyways, she is a good hose.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ouch, that must've hurt.


----------



## justice (May 23, 2008)

My worst fall came about a few years ago when I was riding a young 17h TWH gelding. It was a partly sunny (spring) day. I was warming him up. I asked for a canter and he exploded into a gallop. I was surprised, lost my balance, as he tore off I found myself slipping from the saddle, I tried to regain control but to no avail, he was gone. The bottom of my pull over fleece sweatshirt got caught on the horn, I was going down the side of him head first. A cell phone was clipped to the inside of my pants, the metal clip was tearing into my stomach and then suddenly, my sweatshirt came up over my face and got caught up on my helmet which caused me to be dragged. Finally the sweatshirt tore and I spilled onto the ground landing on my belly directly in front of my horse, he jumped over me and clipped me in my tail bone with his rear hoof breaking it. My left leg was twisted in an odd position as I had torn the ligaments from my knee. I was alone but the cell phone was still attached to me and I was able to call for help.
Later, I reflected on how I had asked my farrier just days before to remove my horses rear shoes...
I had experienced problems with controlling this horse in the past but this instance was by far the worst and last for me. I sold him a year later back to the woman I brought him from. 
Soon after I would discover RFDTV on my satellite which aired equine training seminars by trainers like Pat Parelli,Clinton Anderson and Richard Shrake (to name a few) and I learned the importance of ground work, if I knew then, what I know now, I would have never had sold that wonderful horse! I say that because everything that happened was MY fault... my accident may have been avoidable had I learned how to communicate with my young horse on the ground prior to getting in the saddle.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Eeeeek justice....that is one thing i really...kinda...fear about riding...thats being dragged. Its one thing i hope never to happen to me. 

I dont think i have told this one......cant remember...i should have since it was my first worst one, lol. 

I was bout 9yrs old. Riding my first horse, Thomas. A 15hh, old farm horse. He had started to develop minor arthritus in one of his front legs. I was just troting around the paddock having a good ol time, when he slipped in this little dip in the ground. Being about 20, and with the little bit of arthritus i guess he couldnt quite save himself and he went right over on to his side. My foot got caught under him.He got up and ran off, lol spooked at what happened, poor guy.I got back on and just left my foot out of the stirrup...and finnished the ride  .
Found out a couple days later that i had fractured my foot in 2 places :roll: so was on crutches for a bit.

But yea even tho i was 9....totally didnt seem to put me off riding much at all :lol:


----------



## justice (May 23, 2008)

Bitless:
Wow, what a high threshold for pain for a young one!
Among my mistakes was wearing a pull over sweatshirt, one with the zipper that goes down just a little bit at the neck. which is a no,no button down or zipper up is the safest way.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Hehehe thanks.
They were green stick fractures which is the lesser fracture type, haha but still i guess its the NZ way of thinking of the ' you'll be right ' that kinda makes ya think its nothing to bad. 
Hahaha but always go to the doctor after a similar fall i say...lesson learnt many times over :roll: 

Hmmm pull over...i must say i hav never really though about the dangers of riding in such clothes. I have only ever ridden in casual clothes...eg...whatever i was already wearing that day. But come to think of it maby riders need to concider more what they wear when out riding...for such safety reasons.

Such as you stated.....zipper or button up top not pull over...should somthing get caught it will be able to pull apart.


----------



## justice (May 23, 2008)

I heard that you shouldn't wear pull overs when riding but it's one of those "It wouldn't happen to me" deals.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

had a lot of falls. this one was bad just cuz it hurt a ton and it was a long way down: 
I fell off Radcliffe, whose HUGE, on Friday. Took the weekend off and rode him again on Monday. The past week he'd been ridden twice a day but he was only ridden once on Monday. We were going over trotting poles, and I loved him so I was having a great time... he reared for no reason, throwing me off and I landed on the trotting poles flat on my back! 
I've begged several times to ride him again, but no one trusts me with him anymore! =P
Another one.... Just bad because of how I fell.
I'd been training Milo, and I was riding him, and we were cantering. He only went into a canter for a second or so, way too fast, and I asked him to woah. Instead of going slower, he broke gait to a trot. We didn't canter again; he just trotted and trotted and trotted, refusing to canter. He went into the middle of the ring and I wasn't releasing enough, as I was trying to turn him out. I released and gave him a tiny bit of leg... well, they don't call him Space Cadet for nothing! He took off at a full gallop, startled that I'd suddenly urged him forward, lept over a huge jump [I'd still been training him to jump & hadn't even gone over 2'0 yet with him!] and bucked several time. Off I came. .


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, and what got me back on? well, I wanted Milo to feel better. He always got very guilty when I came off. With Racliffe, I knew I could've stayed on, I guess?


----------



## cayuseranch (Jun 13, 2009)

*How would you handle this?*

Well this isn't my fall but it was still a very difficult circumstance for me.

I recently started a new position with a new company. I really like one of the owners and we have visited several times and she expressed an interest in horse back riding. So I invited her to come with me and my husband one week-end. She rode shadow, a dead broke mare. She rode in front of me and I kept an eye on her to make sure that she was doing ok and I gave her a few pointers, here and there. But I really wasn't worried she was doing great.

after a while we were trotting. She stopped the horse in front of me and asked how to get her up to a gallop. So I told her and we started off again. She was doing ok and then all the sudden she starts leaning off to the right and she doesn't stop the horse or pull herself up and then she just falls off.

When I got down to help her she had the wind knocked out of her and a cut on her head. It took awhile to get her up and I knew that she was hurting, she complained of pain in her back below the shoulder blade. I was concerned about a concussion but she didn't show any signs of that. 

We were 20 minutes from any trail wide enough to get a car on so we had to get her back up on the horse to get back to a car. She did it but watching her you knew she was hurting.

To make a long story short, she spent 5 days in the hospital with 4 broken ribs and a collapsed lung!

She has been great and doesn't blame me or the horse, but I feel just awful about it. I want her to have a good experience with the horse, and not let it end this way.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I haven't had a really bad fall, but my friend has so I'll tell that one . . .

At my old barn, my friend Courtney, who was the daughter of the trainer (thinks she knows everything) decided that it was time for Onyx (who had never been ridden bareback) to learn to go bareback. She can be rougher than I ever would be with horses and when Onyx wouldn't stand next to the fence for her to get on, she proceeded to yank on the leadrope (she had in a halter and leadrope instead of a bridle,* real* smart Courtney). This scared the crap out of Onyx. She stood still for Courtney to get on but you could tell she was nervous. 

As Courteny had one leg over her side, Onyx bolted and started bucking. Courtney fell and broke her tailbone.

I think that when she scared the crap out of Onyx, she triggered the fight/flight thingy in her brain, so when she felt something on her back, she was trying to protect herself. 

Onyx was fine and I got on her bareback 10 min later and she didn't do a thing.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to take lessons at this great barn in Silver Spring, MD. The biggest horse was named Fritz and he was just a big ol' sweety, really bouncy trot, so much fun to ride. But clumsy! Soooo clumsy!

One lesson, we were doing a posting trot and his foot found a hole somehow and he pitched me over his left shoulder. The instructor said it almost looked like he saw me going to the left and threw himself to the right. I did a combat roll to get out of the way so he wouldn't land on me. He literally went butt over elbows and then got back up. He came over and put his head on my shoulder like "Whew, that was bad, you alright?"

I loved that horse ♥

I stay in the saddle because any activity worth doing has dangers and pit falls, and the best thing you can do is learn to avoid them the best you can, and deal with them as they come.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

In just over 20 years of riding, I have been remarkably lucky and had some nast falls. Only one resulted in an injury. 

I would first like to share my scariest fall from Tailor. We were coming up to a 3'6ish panel jump and Tay launched from a long spot and punched his knee through the jump, which resulted in him flipping over the jump and me somersaulting over his neck. I remember looking up and seeing this huge body hovering over me about to fall on me when all of a sudden it vanished. Everyone watching told me that it was obvious Tailor knew where I landed and actually made a gallant effort to twist his body over to the side to avoid landing on me. Had it not been for that horse, I probably wouldn't be here typing this story. 

ok, now for the fall that resulted in a broken bone, though not nearly as dramatic as the first story (lol)...

I was riding this uber nice dressagey horse and we were practicing flying lead changes. He missed the swap on the first attempt, but when I went to correct him, something spooked him and he just simply bucked to the side, nothing terribly dramatic. I was headed to the ground knees first and kicked my right leg out so as not to land on my right knee which already has a torn ACL. So I took all the impact on my left knee. I had searing pain from my knee to my hip and could not put weight on my leg for a good 15 minutes. At some point, I decided to try a partial squat to test my knee out and felt with my thumb that my kneecap was not where it was supposed to be. Then all of a sudden as I was coming back up I heard and felt a loud THUNK!!!! My kneecap was back in and I was instantly able to put weight back on my leg. I actually got back on the horse and finished the lesson with my left leg out of the stirrup. I actually walked around for 3 weeks before going in for an x-ray because I had no health insurance at the time. Sure enough, there was a small fracture on the underside of my kneecap and a questionable fracture on my femur, but I never had an MRI because, well, I didn't have insurance...lol.


----------



## foreverandalways (Jun 16, 2009)

UMMM this isnt this bad BUT...
i was on my friends house and it was a week after i started riding 
he was just grazing and i was lying on his back
and they had an old horse and the horse i was on chased after the old horse
i landed on my hip and inches away from barbed wire!


----------



## 2Muddy (Jun 23, 2009)

Also a faller


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My worst would have to be the time I went to ride my Aunt's lease pony. Actually, I think she was just exercising him for someone at her paddock... anyway, he was a little gray, 14.2hh and only 5 so he was very green. I was about 13/14 and virtually a beginner.
My aunt rode him first , we were in a long narrow paddock and she just rode in a circle around a tiny cross-rail, simple walk and trot stuff. 
Then I got on and just walked him around for a little bit, then I asked him for a trot, and for the first few circles he was fine, then out of the blue he just took off, bolted down the paddock in a flat out gallop. 
I don't remember too much, aparently he went over several jumps that I wasn't aware of, I just remember looking at the fence ahead of us thinking "He is not going to stop!" And he didn't... he just swerved at the last minute and catapulted me into the dirt.
I may have blacked out, not sure, it's all pretty hazy, I just remember that I couldn't breathe for a while as I was so badly winded, and my back hurt like hell. Once I was able to get up I had to have my hands on my back to support it and I was pretty sore for a few days.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

freshman year of college, english horsemanship, beginner/intermediate class. there were 8 of us and i was the only one not afraid of horses. we were riding in the arena and the wind blew the back door a bit and one horse jumped at the noise. the rider jumped right off and let the horse go. the other horses got excited and the other riders bailed ship as well. i remained seated and in control until my horse shot off like a cannon. my right foot came out of the stirrup and i fell sideways. my left foot was stuck so when i finally got it pulled out as i was falling to the side, my horse caught my calf with his hoof. i had a huge bruise for 3 weeks and a nice limp for a week.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

hello i have never had a horrible fall once was on my back and once was on my feet so i was fine ....... anyway...... why i keep riding??
Not only do I want to hear about some of your worst falls but also what has kept you into horses, what drives you to get back in the saddle and keep going? Let's see some photos of you and your horse, the fall, or pics of what resulted from the fall

well 
what has kept me into horses ? well I got scared of riding not too long ago and had like a meltdown in the saddle ( various of them ) and i changed instructors ( thinking it would help ) anyway i thought about quitting but then i realized how much time i had put into riding and stuff ..... i thought about quitting seriously like i thought about it and i started to cry if i quit riding it would take my happiness away really really reallly really really away so anyway going to the barn and seeing secret was the only thing that made me happy in my life .... i thought about never seeing secret again i would die , literally secret meant the world to me .. she was amazing i could not do it i sucked it up and got back in the saddle why give up my only happiness ?? i kept going and its been a couple months now and i got most of my confidence back ........ everytime i touch secret's soft winter coat ( like a cloud ) i know it was worth it  NEVER QUIT WHEN THINGS GET HARD AND CONFUSING ! EVEN IF PEOPLE SAY I HAVE WASTED TO MANY TEARS OVER RIDING IT IS ALL WORHT IT! THERE IS NO WAY IN THIS LIFETIME THAT I AM GOING TO NOT BE RIDING ! Never give up !
remember always Look at everything as though you were seeing it either for the first or last time. Then your time on earth will be filled with glory.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My last fall happened two weeks ago-- riding bare back and Ginger didn't want to listen. She kicked her back feet up (which happens sometimes) not enough to buck me off if I'd had the saddle, but enough to knock me off without it. Bruised my tail bone.

My favorite injury, though, is from when I got kicked by one of my mom's ponies over a year and a half ago. She caught me right on the shin, and while it didn't break, it swelled up as big as a tennis ball, and when the swelling went down it left a dent in my leg. There's still a faint bruise and the dent after all this time. My leg may never be normal, but I kinda like showing it off. Crazy huh


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

This would be my knee after I fell off a 13hh pony. I was riding while my friend was leading her, and we decided to see if she could jump a ditch. I mean, sure, she could jump it, but that long grass on the other side was scary as hell once she got to it... and I promptly got thrown off into the scary grass.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

About two weeks ago, I fell off a cantering horse while rounding a corner to approach a jump. I rounded said corner at a 90 degree angle, putting weight in my outside stirrup. My dry old stirrup leather couldn't take it and snapped. I fell off the side and landed hard on my right hip. I thought I had broken it. I could barely walk and had to be slung over the saddle and carried back on my friend's horse.

It still hurts and that leg is weaker than the other. I probably damaged a nerve. I frequently get pins and needles pain in my thigh and it sometimes goes numb.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

when I was 8 or 9, (I am 29 now) my Shetland reared up and fell on me. hurt me pretty good. A couple years later my aunt's Arab mare took of with me and stopped a dead stop I flew off over her shoulder and hit the stone water trough head first. Let's see..what else..oh when I was about 14 I was riding a quarab mare, young and NASTY. I was stopped waiting for the rest of my group to get ready for a trail ride. My mare backed herself slowly, one step at a time into the electric fence, then BOLTED and hauled a.. as fast as she could across the 5 acre pasture. She jumped a little creek that ran through it and sometime about that point I came off her at a dead run..that one was more embarrassing than anything because a lot of people saw it. Another quarab I had I was on bareback and coming up a hill in deep grass at a slow lope. A pheasant flew up out of the grass, she zigged..I zagged. Broke my arm.  Nothing since then. 

For some reason, despite how much Ive been hurt, kicked, bruised, etc. I just have a passion inside me for horses that I know will never allow me to walk away for good. Each situation has turned me into the person I am now though..an excellent ability to read horses, and a quiet confidence.


----------

